# how to import many images to powerpoint at one go.



## chinchye (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi
I have many images which I want to import to powerpoint as individual slides. Of course I can do it one at a time but it is too tedious. How do I import it all at once.

Thanks


----------



## Finallygotme (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't have an answer, but be sure to INSERT and DO NOTpaste. Pasting pictures uses up very much more memory than inserting.


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Insert > Picture > From File
Then in the browser menu choose as many pitures as you want (Either by draggin the mouse around them or by using ctrl+click on each one) Click instert. They are all in but in one slide of course.


----------



## chinchye (Jun 8, 2003)

cherry pie said:


> Insert > Picture > From File
> Then in the browser menu choose as many pitures as you want (Either by draggin the mouse around them or by using ctrl+click on each one) Click instert. They are all in but in one slide of course.


Thanks everybody. I need to insert a group of images into a slide, its very tedious if I insert it one at a time, surely there is a way to insert all of them into a slide with a click.
Thanks


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

I didn't quite get you. what exactly do you mean by (a click)? I guess, as long as you have to do something once and no repitition, that's the goal.

If you find the previous solution still long, another method for inserting is to select all the pictures you want then drag them into a slide. "Finallygotme" said that would consume more memory but it is a quicker way to do it.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If this involves multiple slides and multiple pictures you can also accomplish this using a macro. The macro could loop through a directory of pics and insert them one at a time into a slide or slides.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## chinchye (Jun 8, 2003)

cherry pie said:


> .., another method for inserting is to select all the pictures you want then drag them into a slide. "......


Thanks cherry pie and rolling.
I forgot to mention that I am using Powerpoint 2000 and the images are in .jpg
I could not select all the pictures, I can only select one picture at a time. This was what I did :-
I goto ===>Insert /picture/from file/my image directory/
and then I can only select the pictures one at a time, I tried shift + left click, ctrl + left click, alt + left click, shift + ctrl + left click, all can only select the images one at a time.

Thanks


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I know of no way to do what you want to do - PowerPoint wants to put all pictures in one slide, at "best". Rollin's idea for a macro seems sensible, however.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

The macro to do this should be simple and straight forward. Are all the images in the same directory? What determines the order in which the slides will appear in the presentation. Your worste case scenario is that you will have to manually re-arrange the slides in your presentation once they are imported by the macro.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## amr410 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well> i understand exactly waht u want
a software with one click u add tens or hundreds of images into seperate slides of power point..........go to this link http://www.radfiler.com/importpics.htm
download this add-on, and follow their instructions.......it is really wonderfull.
Let me know if it worked:up:

bye :up:


----------



## amr410 (Nov 1, 2007)

well. I know excatly what u need
a software with one click, u add tens or hundreds on images into seperate slides of power point in equal dimensions...................here u are............go to this link *http://www.radfiler.com/importpics.htm , download this add-on and follow the instructions.
it is wonderfull, u will like it :up:

keep me informed if it worked.
bye*


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

You don't need an add in with XP onwards just Insert > Picture > new photo album. If you have 2000 there's a free download on the microsoft site.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...47-C828-4141-A8DE-9A459C63DB1A&displaylang=EN


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

NICE, John.


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

JohnWilson said:


> You don't need an add in with XP onwards just Insert > Picture > new photo album. If you have 2000 there's a free download on the microsoft site.
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...47-C828-4141-A8DE-9A459C63DB1A&displaylang=EN


Cool


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Anne and "Cherry"

You might also want to have a look at our ANIMATED photo album maker. The starter version is totally FREE and there's also a short demo album to download.
http://www.pptalchemy.co.uk/photoalbum.html

Won't work in 2000 though.


----------

